# Umfrage: Was erwartet ihr von einem Rennspiel?



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2012)

Da es nun sehr lange gedauert hat, bis wieder "richtige" Rennsimulationen entwickelt wurden, möchte ich euch fragen, was ihr von einem Rennspiel erwartet.
Bzw. weshalb ihr ein Rennspiel kauft.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2012)

*Ganz wichtig! Keine Beleidigungen*!


----------



## derP4computer (29. Oktober 2012)

[x] kein DRM Zwang (Steam, Origin, etc.)


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Oktober 2012)

[x]_ gute Grafik
[x] __Schadensmodellierung
[x] __zahlreiche Fahrzeuge
[x] __Tuningmöglichkeiten
[x] __realistische Steuerung

Ich glaub das sollte fürs erste reichen

mfg
_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

Kein DRM
Realistische KI und Steuerung
Schadensmodell
Zahlreiche Wagen ohne Pseudonamen wie Knolls Knoyce, Trarrari, Flamborghini oder ähnlich
Tuning das man merkt


----------



## Java_Jim (29. Oktober 2012)

[x]Schadensmodellierung     -       ganz wichtig für den Realismus!
[x]zahlreiche Fahrzeuge       -       da es sonst schnell langweilig wird
[x]realistische KI                 -       auch gegen Langeweile
[x]realistische Steuerung     -       ist bei Simulationen wichtig
[x]einfache Steuerung         -       ist wichtig bei kurzweiligen Spielen(z.B. Trackmania)
[x]kein DRM-Zwang            -       da bin ich generell dagegen, weil da nur nervt, immer vor dem Spielen hier anmelden, da anmelden...  
                                                 Passwörter...Passwörter....Passwörter


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Oktober 2012)

_[X] gute Grafik
__[X] zahlreiche Fahrzeuge
__[X] viele Server_
_[X] realistische KI_
_[X] realistische Steuerung_
_[X] gewisse Ansicht(wenn ja welche)_ - Cockpitansicht *ohne* Fahrerarme und virtuelles Lenkrad. Beides habe ich _*reell*_ vor meiner eigenen Nase. Und doppel gemoppelt irritiert nur... 
*Beispiel:* 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwVk2GglhaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2012)

Upps hatte glatt die Grafik vergessen in der Umfrage, naja ich sehe es als Pflichtprogramm. Das Lenkrad und die Arme würden mich nicht sonderlich stören, aber ein paar Sitzverstellungen wären mal eine Idee


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte unterscheiden zwischen sim und arcade racer
ich stehe eher auf arcade racer die keine realistische Fahrphysik haben. Den besten Kompromiss hatten immer die NFS Spiele
Obwohl da es auf den Spieleteil Ankommt und sehr sehr unterschiedlich ist
eine steuerung wie bei NFS pro street oder NFS shift sagt mir zu. dagegen eine Steuerung wie bei race the wtc game eher weniger
beide in meinen besitz und race eibne einstellwut daherkommt da ist grid ein traum dagegen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Oktober 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> ...eine steuerung wie bei...NFS shift sagt mir zu...


 M.E. war/ist die pseudo-realistische Fahrphysik/Steuerung bei NfS Shift/Shift 2 Unleashed der Tiefpunkt des Machbaren bei ernst gemeinten Vollpreis-Titeln. Und dies _insbesondere_ wenn ein gewisser Herr Ian Bell _sooo groooß_ die Klappe aufreißt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziRSlmuLfew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 [*1:55 Minuten*]


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> M.E. war/ist die pseudo-realistische Fahrphysik/Steuerung bei NfS Shift/Shift 2 Unleashed der Tiefpunkt des Machbaren bei ernst gemeinten Vollpreis-Titeln. Und dies _insbesondere_ wenn ein gewisser Herr Ian Bell _sooo groooß_ die Klappe aufreißt



 naja. Ich habe auch Shift 1 zuhause(deinstalliert u. liegt vergammelt in der Ecke )die Grafik war das realistischste an NFS Shift/2Unleashed. Die Fahrphysik hatte viel zu viel übersteueren u. der Driftmode hat sich extrem schlim angefühlt. Ich kam mit jedem Rennen zurecht, aber der Driftmode war wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Deshalb zocke ich z.z. nur Race 07+DLCs+mods. Wenn ich etwas realistisches möchte, dann kann ich noch auf gute Grafik verzichten (Project Cars kann ich mir leider nicht leisten)
Aber ab und zu machen mir die alten NFS Teile noch durchaus Spaß und da sind mir Most Wanted1 und co. lieber als Shift(welches iwo zwischen Sim u. Arcade liegt)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Oktober 2012)

[x] Gute Grafik
[x] Schadensmodellierung
[x] Realistische KI
[x] Realistische Steuerung
[x] Gewisse Ansicht (Cockpit, TV-(Strecken-)Kameras)
[x] Kein DRM-Zwang (Steam, Origin, etc.)

Konkret hängt es aber immer vom jeweiligen Spiel ab, was mich reizt. Ich finde z. B. Richard Burns Rally und Grand Prix Legends großartig, habe aber auch mit einem Star Wars: Episode 1 Racer oder Flat Out 1+2 meinen Spaß. 

Unterschiedliche Witterungsbedingungen wäre noch ein Punkt für die Umfrage gewesen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Witterungsbedingungen wäre noch ein Punkt für die Umfrage gewesen.



Ja das hätte ich noch mit auf nehmen sollen, genauso wie Tag/Nacht Wechsel. Vielen Dank an alle, die bisher gevotet haben. Kritik ist auch erwünscht. 

Edit: kontsruktive Kritik natürlich.


----------



## michaelmikula (30. Oktober 2012)

Ganz wichtig ist gute Grafik und gute Steuerbarkeit der Wagen. (z.B. Grid, Dirt 2, Shift 2)


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Oktober 2012)

Kurz gesagt: Alles was Project Cars bietet!


----------



## keinnick (31. Oktober 2012)

für mich am wichtigsten: eine realistische Steuerung


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. November 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Alles was Project Cars bietet!


 Das da wäre...?!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. November 2012)

Das muss man unterscheiden. 
Bei Rennsims ala rF und Co. (da trifft leider Punkt eins nicht zu)
[x] Gute Grafik
[x] Schadensmodellierung
[x] Realistische KI
[x] Realistische Steuerung
[x] Gewisse Ansicht (Cockpit, TV-(Strecken-)Kameras)
[x] Reale Motorensounds

Bei Arcade Rennspielen
[x] Gute Grafik
[x] Schadensmodellierung
[x] Gewisse Ansicht (Cockpit, TV-(Strecken-)Kameras)


----------



## S!lent dob (6. November 2012)

Was ich persönlich noch wichtig fände wäre guter Sound. Wenn ich einen 4,5,6,8 oder 12 Zyl fahre will ich das auch höhren.


----------



## Schokomonster (6. November 2012)

Mal sortiert nach wichtigkeit:


kein DRM Zwang(Steam, Origin, etc.)
realistische KI
gewisse Ansicht(Cockpit)
Schadensmodellierung
realistische Steuerung
zahlreiche Fahrzeuge
Tuningmöglichkeiten
gute Grafik


----------



## Volcom (11. November 2012)

gute grafik, sounds, ki und fahrgefühl owie anpassungssachen (tuning usw). der rest ist sache des entwicklers, was er für nötig erachtet.


----------



## KillerCroc (13. November 2012)

[X] gute Grafik
[X] Schadensmodellierung
[X] zahlreiche Fahrzeuge
[X] Tuningmöglichkeiten


----------



## 1awd1 (16. November 2012)

[X] gute Grafik
[X] realistische Steuerung (Unterstützung meherer Controller)
[X] Cockpitansicht 
[X] Schadensmodell
[X] realistische, nachvollziehbare Fahrphysik (der wichtigste Punkte, leider nicht in der Liste vertreten)
[X] Rennautos, keine aufgemotzten Straßenfahrzeuge
[X] Triple-Screen Support (wie z.B. bei Rfactor oder iracing)

KI brauch ich nicht, lieber nen anständigen Onlinemodus (auch hier macht iracing alles richtig). Die Fahrzeuganzahl ist auch nicht ganz so wichtig, lieber etwas weniger, dafür aber umso besser fahrbar. Am liebsten halt ne reinrassige Sim.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. November 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> [X] realistische, nachvollziehbare Fahrphysik (der wichtigste Punkte, leider nicht in der Liste vertreten)



Sry, dass das ein bisschen zweideutig ist. MIt realistische Steuerung, meinte ich realistische Fahrphysik+Lenkrad Support usw.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Dezember 2012)

Freue mich ja persönlich auf "Project Cars", verspreche mir sehr viel von diesem Titel.
Die wichtigsten Sachen wurden ja auch schon genannt ... hoffe der Titel bringt die alle mit sich (wobei ich bei Tuning wohl nicht viel erwarten darf).


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Dezember 2012)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Freue mich ja persönlich auf "Project Cars", verspreche mir sehr viel von diesem Titel.
> Die wichtigsten Sachen wurden ja auch schon genannt ... hoffe der Titel bringt die alle mit sich (wobei ich bei Tuning wohl nicht viel erwarten darf).



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, an alle die bislang mitgemacht haben...ich pushe das ganze für die letzten 5 Tage mal hoch...evtl. findet sich ja noch jemand, der die Umfrage übersehen hat


----------

